

The Healthy Programmer: Get Fit, Feel Better, and Keep Coding - bryanp
http://pragprog.com/book/jkthp/the-healthy-programmer

======
jeffyt
Looks good, as someone who sits in front of monitor all day and worries about
how to refactor my software maybe I need to refactor my health.

